# Hamburgers or Hot Dogs?



## Big Black Dog

It's the 4th of July (well, right around the corner).  What's your favorite cook out standard, hamburgers or hot dogs?  Maybe both.


----------



## DamnYankee

Burgers. Beef, turkey, sausage....


----------



## mattskramer

Veggie-burgers:  They are better for you.


----------



## hjmick

Why choose?


----------



## Dis

Both, so long as the burgers are done over charcoal, and the hot dogs are burned to a crisp..


----------



## Big Black Dog

> Both, so long as the burgers are done over charcoal, and the hot dogs are burned to a crisp../QUOTE]
> 
> I agree with Dis.  Burn the hot dogs to almost a crisp!!!  Yummy.
> 
> Note to self:  Dis is a girl.  See them pig tails?


----------



## hjmick

Dis said:


> Both, so long as the burgers are done over charcoal, and the hot dogs are burned to a crisp..


 
Depends on the dog. To burn, hell, to even grill a Sabrett, well, that's just blasphemous.


----------



## alan1

Filet Mignon


----------



## happy_always

Hamburgers always


----------



## del

hjmick said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both, so long as the burgers are done over charcoal, and the hot dogs are burned to a crisp..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the dog. To burn, hell, to even grill a Sabrett, well, that's just blasphemous.
Click to expand...


they're inedible north of 59th st anyway.

don't forget the onions,mmmm


----------



## Oddball

N.Y. Strips.

Even given the dawgs v. burgers question, I still have to go off the board and take bratwurst.....And caramelized onions are waaaaay better on them than kraut.


----------



## hjmick

del said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both, so long as the burgers are done over charcoal, and the hot dogs are burned to a crisp..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the dog. To burn, hell, to even grill a Sabrett, well, that's just blasphemous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they're inedible north of 59th st anyway.
> 
> don't forget the onions,mmmm
Click to expand...


I either boil them in beer, or fry them in a pan, always with the natural casing, always with onions. Thing is, they're damn tough to find out here. Only one grocery store that I've found carries them.


----------



## DamnYankee

hjmick said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both, so long as the burgers are done over charcoal, and the hot dogs are burned to a crisp..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the dog. To burn, hell, to even grill a Sabrett, well, that's just blasphemous.
Click to expand...


Nah.... Actually a dog ain't a dog unless it's grilled - ever so lightly browned til it splits.


----------



## strollingbones

rib eyes they are on sale...fresh veggies from the garden and blueberry crumb for dessert


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> Filet Mignon




There goes the budget....


----------



## DamnYankee

mattskramer said:


> Veggie-burgers:  They are better for you.




Oh for goodness sake. It's a holiday. Besides.... I offered turkey....


----------



## MtnBiker

Well, if I had to choose, burgers. Kobe burgers.


----------



## Dis

Sorry.. Burning the thing to a crisp is all that makes a hot doog even remotely edible.


----------



## del

hjmick said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the dog. To burn, hell, to even grill a Sabrett, well, that's just blasphemous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're inedible north of 59th st anyway.
> 
> don't forget the onions,mmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I either boil them in beer, or fry them in a pan, always with the natural casing, always with onions. Thing is, they're damn tough to find out here. Only one grocery store that I've found carries them.
Click to expand...


natural casing's the key.


----------



## Oddball

del said:


> natural casing's the key.


Ambassadors rock the cookout!!

Untitled Document


----------



## DamnYankee

del said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> they're inedible north of 59th st anyway.
> 
> don't forget the onions,mmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I either boil them in beer*, or fry them in a pan, always with the natural casing, always with onions. Thing is, they're damn tough to find out here. Only one grocery store that I've found carries them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> natural casing's the key.
Click to expand...


That might explain your love for dogs!  And you were bitchin' about grilling them?  LMAO


----------



## Zoom-boing

MountainMan said:


> Filet Mignon, _rare_.



Fixed that for ya, MM.


----------



## alan1

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filet Mignon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There goes the budget....
Click to expand...


It's in the budget.


----------



## alan1

Zoom-boing said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filet Mignon, _rare_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for ya, MM.
Click to expand...


Thank you.


----------



## DamnYankee

Zoom-boing said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filet Mignon, _medium rare_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for ya, MM.
Click to expand...


I fixed it betterer.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Burgers, dogs  . . . as long as the beer is icy cold, either works for me.


----------



## del

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I either boil them in beer*, or fry them in a pan, always with the natural casing, always with onions. Thing is, they're damn tough to find out here. Only one grocery store that I've found carries them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natural casing's the key.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That might explain your love for dogs!  And you were bitchin' about grilling them?  LMAO
Click to expand...


uh, nope, i wasn't. 
boiled, grilled, fried, microwaved, wokked...it's all good


----------



## hjmick

Dude said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> natural casing's the key.
> 
> 
> 
> Ambassadors rock the cookout!!
> 
> Untitled Document
Click to expand...


Gonna have to try those...


Nathan's is currently a close second to Sabrett, and they're easier to find.


----------



## Zoom-boing

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filet Mignon, _medium rare_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for ya, MM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fixed it betterer.
Click to expand...


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filet Mignon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There goes the budget....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's in the budget.
Click to expand...



Oh good.... Would you add some prawns and lobster tails, please????


----------



## alan1

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There goes the budget....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good.... Would you add some prawns and lobster tails, please????
Click to expand...

Like this?


----------



## Dis

A lousy 2-3 asparagus spears?  Really?


----------



## Oddball

hjmick said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> natural casing's the key.
> 
> 
> 
> Ambassadors rock the cookout!!
> 
> Untitled Document
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna have to try those...
> 
> 
> Nathan's is currently a close second to Sabrett, and they're easier to find.
Click to expand...

I've traveled the nation, and not found a better dawg.

The meatiest of them all....I throw rocks at Nathan's.


----------



## alan1

Dis said:


> A lousy 2-3 asparagus spears?  Really?



It's just a garnish, not the real food.


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good.... Would you add some prawns and lobster tails, please????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like this?
Click to expand...



Yummy.... Thanks!


----------



## Dis

MountainMan said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lousy 2-3 asparagus spears?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a garnish, not the real food.
Click to expand...


Given whatever the hell was sitting on top of that steak doesn't belong there, the asparagus WAS the real food.


----------



## alan1

Dis said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lousy 2-3 asparagus spears?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a garnish, not the real food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given whatever the hell was sitting on top of that steak doesn't belong there, the asparagus WAS the real food.
Click to expand...


You don't like horseradish with your steak?
Go ahead and scrape it off.


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a garnish, not the real food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given whatever the hell was sitting on top of that steak doesn't belong there, the asparagus WAS the real food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like horseradish with your steak?
> Go ahead and scrape it off.
Click to expand...



'Scuse me.... Please allow the guests to horseradish their own food, just as I allow mine to salt their own. Thanks.


----------



## alan1

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given whatever the hell was sitting on top of that steak doesn't belong there, the asparagus WAS the real food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like horseradish with your steak?
> Go ahead and scrape it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Scuse me.... Please allow the guests to horseradish their own food, just as I allow mine to salt their own. Thanks.
Click to expand...


Did I invite Dis?


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> Filet Mignon



What time is dinner?


----------



## Mad Scientist

We don't eat Hamburgers or Hot Dogs anymore. Marinated Chicken, Steaks, Ribs and what not have replaced all that crap.


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filet Mignon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What time is dinner?
Click to expand...


I'll start grilling at 5:00, serving begins at 5:02


----------



## Dis

MountainMan said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a garnish, not the real food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given whatever the hell was sitting on top of that steak doesn't belong there, the asparagus WAS the real food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like horseradish with your steak?
> Go ahead and scrape it off.
Click to expand...


Scrape it off???  You DO know that horseradish permeates *everything* it comes into contact with, and there's no "scraping" it off.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> I'll start grilling at 5:00, serving begins at 5:02



What shall I bring?


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start grilling at 5:00, serving begins at 5:02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall I bring?
Click to expand...


Dis-spray


----------



## Dis

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start grilling at 5:00, serving begins at 5:02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall I bring?
Click to expand...


You would eat with someone that completely defiles a perfectly good piece of filet mignon?  Oh dear.....

There should be nothing on that plate except the filet resting in a bed of its own juices.  Oh, and more asparagus.


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like horseradish with your steak?
> Go ahead and scrape it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Scuse me.... Please allow the guests to horseradish their own food, just as I allow mine to salt their own. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I invite Dis?
Click to expand...


Well.... If she were crashin', someone was gonna get that already horseradished steak, weren't they?


----------



## Phoenix

Dis said:


> You would eat with someone that completely defiles a perfectly good piece of filet mignon?  Oh dear.....
> 
> There should be nothing on that plate except the filet resting in a bed of its own juices.  Oh, and more asparagus.



No - that one is his steak.  He'll fix mine right.  

I agree with your latter statement, excepting the asparagus.  I'll give you mine.


----------



## alan1

seems some folk want to come to my cook-out, and complain


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> Dis-spray



Where does one find that?


----------



## Dis

MountainMan said:


> seems some folk want to come to my cook-out, and complain



Well, everyone does have their limits to the abuse they'll take...  and that's downright abusive.


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> seems some folk want to come to my cook-out, and complain




Some of us just want you to COOK. Leave the rest to us....


----------



## Dis

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> seems some folk want to come to my cook-out, and complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us just want you to COOK. Leave the rest to us....
Click to expand...


He's gonna put that stuff on it.  I'LL cook!


----------



## xotoxi

A burger con queso and a dog, potato salad, strawberry shortcake, beer.


----------



## Phoenix

Dis said:


> He's gonna put that stuff on it.  I'LL cook!



I'll just sit over there, soaking up the sun and looking decorative.


----------



## Dis

Eve said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's gonna put that stuff on it.  I'LL cook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just sit over there, soaking up the sun and looking decorative.
Click to expand...


Well, sit on him so he doesn't break the meat.


----------



## alan1

Dis said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's gonna put that stuff on it.  I'LL cook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just sit over there, soaking up the sun and looking decorative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, sit on him so he doesn't break the meat.
Click to expand...


Good idea


----------



## DamnYankee

Eve said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's gonna put that stuff on it.  I'LL cook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just sit over there, soaking up the sun and looking decorative.
Click to expand...


Could you bring me a nice tall drink, please?


----------



## alan1

Dis said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> seems some folk want to come to my cook-out, and complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us just want you to COOK. Leave the rest to us....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's gonna put that stuff on it.  I'LL cook!
Click to expand...


Again, when were you invited?


----------



## Dis

MountainMan said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just sit over there, soaking up the sun and looking decorative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, sit on him so he doesn't break the meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good idea
Click to expand...


LMAO.  Figures you'd think so.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, sit on him so he doesn't break the meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
Click to expand...


She should have known you'd enjoy that.  Now she'll have to cook the steaks.


----------



## Dis

MountainMan said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us just want you to COOK. Leave the rest to us....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's gonna put that stuff on it.  I'LL cook!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, when were you invited?
Click to expand...


Consider it my civic duty.


----------



## Phoenix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Could you bring me a nice tall drink, please?



Depends.  Do you tip well?


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you bring me a nice tall drink, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends.  Do you tip well?
Click to expand...


You can sit on me and find out how well I tip.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> You can sit on me and find out how well I tip.



Shhhhhh!  

Not in front of the kids!


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can sit on me and find out how well I tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhh!
> 
> Not in front of the kids!
Click to expand...


Screw you ,Eve---I'm old enough !


----------



## alan1

dilloduck said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can sit on me and find out how well I tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhh!
> 
> Not in front of the kids!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screw you ,Eve---I'm old enough !
Click to expand...


Maybe you are too old to be screwing Eve.


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> Screw you ,Eve---I'm old enough !



Sorry - MM got here first.  


And he has filet, too.


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you ,Eve---I'm old enough !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - MM got here first.
> 
> 
> And he has filet, too.
Click to expand...


well carry on--hide in the closet if your shy


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhh!
> 
> Not in front of the kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you ,Eve---I'm old enough !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you are too old to be screwing Eve.
Click to expand...



How old is too old? How young is she?


----------



## alan1

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you ,Eve---I'm old enough !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are too old to be screwing Eve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How old is too old? How young is she?
Click to expand...


Yo'd have to ask her, not me.
I just have it on good authority that Dillo is well into his 100's.


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> well carry on--hide in the closet if your shy



Which closet?

I gotta have room to move, you know.


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are too old to be screwing Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old is too old? How young is she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo'd have to ask her, not me.
> I just have it on good authority that Dillo is well into his 100's.
Click to expand...


Really? One of those "unnamed sources" huh?


----------



## Phoenix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> How old is too old? How young is she?



Old enough to know better, but too young to resist.


----------



## dilloduck

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are too old to be screwing Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old is too old? How young is she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo'd have to ask her, not me.
> I just have it on good authority that Dillo is well into his 100's.
Click to expand...


true-but that's experience years


----------



## alan1

dilloduck said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old is too old? How young is she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo'd have to ask her, not me.
> I just have it on good authority that Dillo is well into his 100's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true-but that's experience years
Click to expand...


Is that anything like dog years?


----------



## dilloduck

MountainMan said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo'd have to ask her, not me.
> I just have it on good authority that Dillo is well into his 100's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true-but that's experience years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that anything like dog years?
Click to expand...


ya--I got at least 100 years of experience crammed into my vibrant brain.


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> true-but that's experience years



As in "it ain't the years, boys - it's the miles"?


----------



## DamnYankee

dilloduck said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> true-but that's experience years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that anything like dog years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ya--I got at least 100 years of experience crammed into my vibrant brain.
Click to expand...


Ooohhh.... Put the brain to work!


----------



## alan1

dilloduck said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> true-but that's experience years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that anything like dog years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ya--I got at least 100 years of experience crammed into my vibrant brain.
Click to expand...


Well shit, if fantasies count, I've got 500.


----------



## dilloduck

MountainMan said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that anything like dog years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya--I got at least 100 years of experience crammed into my vibrant brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well shit, if fantasies count, I've got 500.
Click to expand...


Who said anything about fantasies !


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that anything like dog years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya--I got at least 100 years of experience crammed into my vibrant brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well shit, if fantasies count, I've got 500.
Click to expand...


At least....


----------



## alan1

dilloduck said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ya--I got at least 100 years of experience crammed into my vibrant brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well shit, if fantasies count, I've got 500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said anything about fantasies !
Click to expand...


"vibrant brain" was the hint.


----------



## alan1

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ya--I got at least 100 years of experience crammed into my vibrant brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well shit, if fantasies count, I've got 500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least....
Click to expand...


Thanks for your support.
NOT


----------



## dilloduck

MountainMan said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well shit, if fantasies count, I've got 500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about fantasies !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "vibrant brain" was the hint.
Click to expand...


You're thinking "vibratOR brain again "


----------



## Phoenix

*sitting off to the side, sipping a mint julep ... nah, that sounds nasty ... ummm, sipping some green tea and watching the show *   

Oooooh!  And some popcorn too!  

Nomnomnomnom ...


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well shit, if fantasies count, I've got 500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support.
> NOT
Click to expand...


Ummm.... Did my damndest to give ya a source you could quote....


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> *sitting off to the side, sipping a mint julep ... nah, that sounds nasty ... ummm, sipping some green tea and watching the show *
> 
> Oooooh!  And some popcorn too!
> 
> Nomnomnomnom ...



no simpering from the chocolate gallery.


----------



## alan1

dilloduck said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about fantasies !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "vibrant brain" was the hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking "vibratOR brain again "
Click to expand...


No, I was just quoting you.


----------



## alan1

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support.
> NOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm.... Did my damndest to give ya a source you could quote....
Click to expand...


You weren't supposed to forward those PM's to me.


----------



## dilloduck

MountainMan said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "vibrant brain" was the hint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're thinking "vibratOR brain again "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I was just quoting you.
Click to expand...


you mean misunderstanding my quote .


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> no simpering from the chocolate gallery.



Ah- you're right!

I forgot the chocolate!


----------



## DamnYankee

Eve said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you bring me a nice tall drink, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends.  Do you tip well?
Click to expand...



The enormity of the tip always depends on the quality of the service.


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support.
> NOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.... Did my damndest to give ya a source you could quote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You weren't supposed to forward those PM's to me.
Click to expand...



'Scuse me? Do not go falsely accusing me.... Again.... Ain't helpin' that gentlemanly image you so desperately work to maintain....


----------



## alan1

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.... Did my damndest to give ya a source you could quote....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't supposed to forward those PM's to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Scuse me? *Do not go falsely accusing me*.... Again.... Ain't helpin' that gentlemanly image you so desperately work to maintain....
Click to expand...

Sorry, that wasn't fair of me.


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't supposed to forward those PM's to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Scuse me? *Do not go falsely accusing me*.... Again.... Ain't helpin' that gentlemanly image you so desperately work to maintain....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, that wasn't fair of me.
Click to expand...



Fair? 

Unfair would be if I didn't have the ability to deal with it.... 

Do I appear handicapped?  _<chuckle>_


----------



## strollingbones

del said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both, so long as the burgers are done over charcoal, and the hot dogs are burned to a crisp..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the dog. To burn, hell, to even grill a Sabrett, well, that's just blasphemous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they're inedible north of 59th st anyway.
> 
> don't forget the onions,mmmm
Click to expand...


try getting raw onions...just fucking try...they got those weird ass rehydrated ...red looking shit...chop up a damn onion ...not that hard or costly


----------



## Phoenix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> The enormity of the tip always depends on the quality of the service.



Superior service with a smile, of course.


----------



## alan1

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Scuse me? *Do not go falsely accusing me*.... Again.... Ain't helpin' that gentlemanly image you so desperately work to maintain....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that wasn't fair of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fair?
> 
> Unfair would be if I didn't have the ability to deal with it....
> 
> Do I appear handicapped?  _<chuckle>_
Click to expand...

I said it wasn't fair of me, not unfair of you.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> I said it wasn't fair of me, not unfair of you.



She <chuckled> at you too.  

I wouldn't take that lying down if I were you ...


----------



## Sarah G

I chose  hot dogs but I really love bratwurst.  Burnt with just mustard and a little potato salad on the side.


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said it wasn't fair of me, not unfair of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She <chuckled> at you too.
> 
> I wouldn't take that lying down if I were you ...
Click to expand...


Ok, I'll dance a jig instead.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> Ok, I'll dance a jig instead.



This I gotta see.

Have at it, MM.  Never mind this video camera ...


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll dance a jig instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I gotta see.
> 
> Have at it, MM.  Never mind this video camera ...
Click to expand...


For fun, I dance as if nobody is watching.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> For fun, I dance as if nobody is watching.



Jes' keep on dancin, Twinkletoes.


----------



## Sarah G

_Maybe there won't be marriage, maybe there won't be sex, but by God there'll be dancing! _

What movie is that quote from?


----------



## Phoenix

Sarah G said:


> _Maybe there won't be marriage, maybe there won't be sex, but by God there'll be dancing! _
> 
> What movie is that quote from?



"My Best Friend's Wedding"


----------



## Sarah G

Eve said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Maybe there won't be marriage, maybe there won't be sex, but by God there'll be dancing! _
> 
> What movie is that quote from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My Best Friend's Wedding"
Click to expand...


Yep.  One of my favs..


----------



## Zoom-boing

Oh snap!  Just saw a sign today that the local farm has corn on the cob in.  Yee ha!  Tomorrow's menu will be -- burgers and dogs, ice cold beer, corn on the cob, farm fresh toms., home made apple pie and local fireworks.  Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Sarah G

Zoom-boing said:


> Oh snap!  Just saw a sign today that the local farm has corn on the cob in.  Yee ha!  Tomorrow's menu will be -- burgers and dogs, ice cold beer, corn on the cob, farm fresh toms., home made apple pie and local fireworks.  Sounds like a plan!




When should we be there?


----------



## Phoenix

Sarah G said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap!  Just saw a sign today that the local farm has corn on the cob in.  Yee ha!  Tomorrow's menu will be -- burgers and dogs, ice cold beer, corn on the cob, farm fresh toms., home made apple pie and local fireworks.  Sounds like a plan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When should we be there?
Click to expand...


Yep.  What she said ...


----------



## del

Sarah G said:


> _Maybe there won't be marriage, maybe there won't be sex, but by God there'll be dancing! _
> 
> What movie is that quote from?



the godfather?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Let's see - - - hub has to work till 1pm, college kid is working till 4:30pm so, let's make it 6-ish.  Gotta get to the fireworks early to get the good parking.  Party, party, party!


----------



## Zoom-boing

del said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Maybe there won't be marriage, maybe there won't be sex, but by God there'll be dancing! _
> 
> What movie is that quote from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the godfather?
Click to expand...


I was going to guess 'My Big Fat Greek Wedding'.


----------



## Sarah G

del said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Maybe there won't be marriage, maybe there won't be sex, but by God there'll be dancing! _
> 
> What movie is that quote from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the godfather?
Click to expand...


----------



## del

Zoom-boing said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Maybe there won't be marriage, maybe there won't be sex, but by God there'll be dancing! _
> 
> What movie is that quote from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the godfather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to guess 'My Big Fat Greek Wedding'.
Click to expand...


i always mix them up.

happy 4th, z


----------



## Zoom-boing

del said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> the godfather?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to guess 'My Big Fat Greek Wedding'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i always mix them up.
> 
> happy 4th, z
Click to expand...


Maybe it was 'My Big Fat Greek Godfather's Wedding'?  

You too.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sarah G said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Maybe there won't be marriage, maybe there won't be sex, but by God there'll be dancing! _
> 
> What movie is that quote from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the godfather?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh, is it from Mama Mia?  Just thought of the name of that movie.


----------



## Sarah G

Zoom-boing said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> the godfather?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, is it from Mama Mia?  Just thought of the name of that movie.
Click to expand...


Eve already guessed it.  My Best Friend's Wedding.  Last scene with the gay guy and Julia Roberts dancing.  He was pretty adorable, dressed in a tux looking and talking like James Bond..

Very cute.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ah, I've been caught.  Now you know I skimmed the thread!


----------



## Sarah G

Zoom-boing said:


> Ah, I've been caught.  Now you know I skimmed the thread!



That's ok.  It was just silly.


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that wasn't fair of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair?
> 
> Unfair would be if I didn't have the ability to deal with it....
> 
> Do I appear handicapped?  _<chuckle>_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said it wasn't fair of me, not unfair of you.
Click to expand...


And... I am, basically, giving you the liberty to use whatever you have in your arsenal (fair), so long as you don't yell foul when retaliation occurs....


----------



## Annie

Dis said:


> Both, so long as the burgers are done over charcoal, and the hot dogs are burned to a crisp..



I do not like hot dogs, so had to vote burgers. With that said, the only way I can eat a hot dog, is grilled to death or cooked over campfire. Then they are sort of edible.  Glad to see someone else likes them that way. 

Happy 4th!


----------



## Bootneck

This blonde obviously prefers hamburgers:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkAJRui51lc]YouTube - dumb blonde commercial[/ame]​


----------



## alan1

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair?
> 
> Unfair would be if I didn't have the ability to deal with it....
> 
> Do I appear handicapped?  _<chuckle>_
> 
> 
> 
> I said it wasn't fair of me, not unfair of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And... I am, basically, giving you the liberty to use whatever you have in your arsenal (fair), so long as you don't yell foul when retaliation occurs....
Click to expand...

I'll be sure to remember that if I ever pull a hot dog or hamburger out of my arsenal.


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said it wasn't fair of me, not unfair of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... I am, basically, giving you the liberty to use whatever you have in your arsenal (fair), so long as you don't yell foul when retaliation occurs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be sure to remember that if I ever pull a hot dog or hamburger out of my arsenal.
Click to expand...



Been daring you to use that ammunition....


----------



## RadiomanATL

> What's your favorite cookout standard, hamburgers, hot dogs or both?
> Hamburgers
> Hot Dogs
> Both




None of the above.

Steak.


----------



## alan1

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And... I am, basically, giving you the liberty to use whatever you have in your arsenal (fair), so long as you don't yell foul when retaliation occurs....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to remember that if I ever pull a hot dog or hamburger out of my arsenal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Been daring you to use that ammunition....
Click to expand...


I've got a porkchop and I'm not afraid to use it.


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to remember that if I ever pull a hot dog or hamburger out of my arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been daring you to use that ammunition....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got a porkchop and I'm not afraid to use it.
Click to expand...


Dayum.... What happened to the filet and lobster tails?


----------



## alan1

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been daring you to use that ammunition....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a porkchop and I'm not afraid to use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dayum.... What happened to the filet and lobster tails?
Click to expand...


They were eaten.  Jealous?


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a porkchop and I'm not afraid to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum.... What happened to the filet and lobster tails?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were eaten.  Jealous?
Click to expand...


That depends.... Oh never mind.... What I was gonna say would probably be censored anyway....


----------



## Phoenix

RadiomanATL said:


> None of the above.
> 
> Steak.




Mmmmmmm ... steak.  


Sorry.  Pavlovian response, you know?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Eve said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of the above.
> 
> Steak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmm ... steak.
> 
> 
> Sorry.  Pavlovian response, you know?
Click to expand...


No worries, I have the same response myself. 

Just finished a leftover steak from last night. Not as good as fresh of the grill, but better than nothing. Plus I don't think they'd let me lug a grill up here to work.


----------



## alan1

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum.... What happened to the filet and lobster tails?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were eaten.  Jealous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That depends.... Oh never mind.... *What I was gonna say would probably be censored anyway*....
Click to expand...


You have that effect on message boards.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> I'll be sure to remember that if I ever pull a hot dog or hamburger out of my arsenal.



Pull it out of your what? 



Oh, _arsenal_.  Ok.  Sorry.  Carry on.


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to remember that if I ever pull a hot dog or hamburger out of my arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pull it out of your what?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, _arsenal_.  Ok.  Sorry.  Carry on.
Click to expand...


now where is Sarah when we need her  ??


----------



## alan1

dilloduck said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to remember that if I ever pull a hot dog or hamburger out of my arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pull it out of your what?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, _arsenal_.  Ok.  Sorry.  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now where is Sarah when we need her  ??
Click to expand...

Eating a hot dog no doubt.


----------



## dilloduck

MountainMan said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pull it out of your what?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, _arsenal_.  Ok.  Sorry.  Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now where is Sarah when we need her  ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating a hot dog no doubt.
Click to expand...


prolly----and she was supposed to give me the booze money


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> Eating a hot dog no doubt.



She better not be hoggin' any steak ...


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eating a hot dog no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She better not be hoggin' any steak ...
Click to expand...


Never fear, I've always got a steak for you.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> Never fear, I've always got a steak for you.



Hmmmm ... where to go with this ....


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never fear, I've always got a steak for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm ... where to go with this ....
Click to expand...


<<<< has an idea !


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never fear, I've always got a steak for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm ... where to go with this ....
Click to expand...


MountainMan's house.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> MountainMan's house.



What time do we eat?


----------



## dilloduck

MountainMan said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never fear, I've always got a steak for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm ... where to go with this ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MountainMan's house.
Click to expand...


OPEN BAR AT MM's !!!


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> OPEN BAR AT MM's !!!



Watch out for the colored drinks that JB serves up.


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> OPEN BAR AT MM's !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for the colored drinks that JB serves up.
Click to expand...


I stay sober --that blood stuff gives me the creeps.


----------



## alan1

dilloduck said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm ... where to go with this ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan's house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OPEN BAR AT MM's !!!
Click to expand...


Sure, just bring a bottle to support it.


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> I stay sober --that blood stuff gives me the creeps.



Don't think the pretty blue ones have blood.


----------



## dilloduck

MountainMan said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan's house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPEN BAR AT MM's !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, just bring a bottle to support it.
Click to expand...


no worries--I'm charging it to sarah's credit card


----------



## alan1

dilloduck said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> OPEN BAR AT MM's !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, just bring a bottle to support it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no worries--I'm charging it to sarah's credit card
Click to expand...


PM me Sarah's credit card number.
I promise I will only use it for good.


----------



## dilloduck

MountainMan said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, just bring a bottle to support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no worries--I'm charging it to sarah's credit card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PM me Sarah's credit card number.
> I promise I will only use it for good.
Click to expand...


already tried----hookers won't take it


----------



## alan1

dilloduck said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> no worries--I'm charging it to sarah's credit card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me Sarah's credit card number.
> I promise I will only use it for good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already tried----hookers won't take it
Click to expand...


You calling me a hooker?


----------



## dilloduck

MountainMan said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM me Sarah's credit card number.
> I promise I will only use it for good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already tried----hookers won't take it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You calling me a hooker?
Click to expand...


if you already got one I won't waste Sarah's money.


----------



## Bootneck

The noblest of all dogs is the hot dog. It feeds the hand that bites it.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Meat tubes _are_ tasty, aren't they?


----------

